# Internayionl I pad



## philand (Jul 26, 2013)

I am going overseas, Can I use an Ipad bought in America in Australia?
International


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

yup.....the language will still be american, and you'll need the wall electrical adapter, but other than that, good to go.


----------



## philand (Jul 26, 2013)

I am looking at getting friends to buy me an Ipad in the states.
Do i get one that is unlocked?
Will a sim card here work in it?
philand


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

merging threads, please do not create duplicate threads for the same issue.


----------

